# Is This Pre War Westfield Worth Restoring?



## yoerg4 (Mar 22, 2016)

I picked up a few prewar bikes today and this was in the group. I am thinking that this is a 1920's Westfield? It has no badge but the holes are vertical. It is rough, the down tube is tweaked. Is it worth saving or is it a bunch of parts? Thanks for any input!


----------



## Freqman1 (Mar 22, 2016)

You could always clean it, service it, and ride it but not worth a restoration. V/r Shawn


----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 22, 2016)

I kinda like the single bar frames, but they sure don't hold up well in a head-on collision


----------



## Intense One (Mar 22, 2016)

I have a bicycle in similar condition...I just serviced it and brushed it with rust reformer.   It darkened the rusty areas and gave it a bronzed look


----------



## yoerg4 (Mar 23, 2016)

Thanks for the thoughts!


----------



## catfish (Mar 23, 2016)

No.


----------



## SirMike1983 (Mar 23, 2016)

From a money standpoint, no. From a historic standpoint, probably if it were not damaged. That is less common than the diamond frame type. Cool, somewhat obscure frame. But not a high value bike either. I would say 1930s-40s bike. The damaged frame is a problem though. I will bet it had an Elgin badge, based on some features here.


----------



## Robertriley (Mar 23, 2016)

Freqman1 said:


> You could always clean it, service it, and ride it but not worth a restoration. V/r Shawn




I'm with Shawn, clean it up and ride it the way it is or sell it off to someone that loves the way it looks no.  It's not worth restoring but definitely worth riding.


----------



## yoerg4 (Mar 23, 2016)

The frame is unfortunate. Is the 1/2 pitch original to the bike?


----------

